
How to deploy node apps on Linux, 2016 edition - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/deploy-node-on-linux
======
nailer
This has been running since 2013, originally on my Medium blog. It's totally
distro and tech agnostic: you could wrap it up any deploy tool you like, on
any cloud provider. A little extra attention is paid to AWS and DigitalOcean
since they're so popular.

The aim is for developers to understand what they're doing and why, make their
own decisions and modify the process to their needs, rather than take someone
else's pre-cooked environment without understanding how it was built.

~~~
ohter67
I agree with you, it is well written and to the point.

